# 2 Large Tree Removals



## notahacker (Jan 6, 2008)

I posted this on T.B. and T.H. For those of you who do not "cross over" to other tree care forums, I thought you might find this entertaining. Enjoy. opcorn: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdxylHjH-xw


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice vid! Thanks for posting !

Ian


----------



## beaverb01 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Look Out Ekka!*

Job well done, notahacker! Excellent video too! Rivals some of Ekkas vids I've seen, all top shelf.  
Thanks for posting!

Beaver


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 6, 2008)

great video and impressive job doing the crane work! Very entertaining squirrel and all....


----------



## hoot gibson (Jan 6, 2008)

wow!! nice vid. and a nice job . glad i wasnt the guy in the tree , because the guys under me would have been mad at me . with me barfing all over them while i was up there . hoot


----------



## Treetom (Jan 7, 2008)

*Very controlled and safe.*

What? No climbing line on the boom....


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool, nice show, thanks, notahacker.


----------



## notahacker (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words guys!


----------



## Greenleaf (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work, very entertaining video!


----------



## Pablo26 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great Video, editing, text, replay on the squirrel was hilarious! Nice work!


----------



## techdave (Jan 7, 2008)

*Dude, your vid rocks..*

Nice camera and editing, an EKKA class job LOL.

Nice variety of music too!


----------



## notahacker (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll have to work on some more videos. I have plenty un-edited videos, so I'll need to get my butt in gear for more "Ekka" standard videos. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 12, 2008)

*thanks for sharing!*

excellent job on the tree and video! looks like you have a great crew.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 12, 2008)

Amazing. 

Looks great...those were some monster trees. 

Nice Job...keep the videos coming..lol


----------



## Birds-Eye (Jan 12, 2008)

*Springboard*

I have never seen the use of a springboard in res- tree work. Does anyone else use this technique? and do any of you know of any intsructional resources? Noone in my area does this.

very nice Vid notahacker


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 12, 2008)

Birds-Eye said:


> I have never seen the use of a springboard in res- tree work. Does anyone else use this technique? and do any of you know of any intsructional resources? Noone in my area does this.
> 
> very nice Vid notahacker



I thought it was spring boards too...but on second watch i am pretty sure that they are the forklift from the bobcat there...


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job on the vids ! 
Good music choice on the soundtracks also....


----------



## notahacker (Jan 15, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> I thought it was spring boards too...but on second watch i am pretty sure that they are the forklift from the bobcat there...




Canyon is right. We used the Bobcat with plywood.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jan 15, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> I thought it was spring boards too...but on second watch i am pretty sure that they are the forklift from the bobcat there...



Me 3 
so i stopped the vid and took a closer look.


----------



## notahacker (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll have to use spring boards next time. That would be a nice touch.


----------

